# Marriage and Mexican Visas



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

Hello

I have met a Mexican man...and we wish to get married. 

I am going to live with him in Mexico....errrr without going into too many details me living with him in Mexico is the only option. 

Anyways..we are going to get married....

Now I need to know about Visas...

It is my understanding that if I marry him and he has a job... I will get a FM3 visa?

Is this correct?

Does he just have to be a Mexican citizen with a job?

We are both in our 40's (early  ) so we are not starry eyed kids you know.... but this is all new to him and me.... 

I read that to be sponsored for FM3 visa that the person doing so has to earn a certain amount of cash...??
But then I read if we are married it does not matter as he is my husband I will automatically get the visa?

he can support me.... but we wont be rolling in it.... his job will pay the rent, bills and food.... 

I have a load more questions but I will start new threads for them...

For now I just need to know...about visas and options open to us as we will be getting married...

Many Thanks

A x


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You really should go to the nearest Mexican Consulate or Embassy and ask them for the details of your options.
If you haven't been to a Mexican border town before, I would certainly not make the jump without visiting first. You might change your mind for several reasons.


----------



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You really should go to the nearest Mexican Consulate or Embassy and ask them for the details of your options.
> If you haven't been to a Mexican border town before, I would certainly not make the jump without visiting first. You might change your mind for several reasons.


I have just spent several weeks with my intended....and I agree with what you were hinting at.... BUT you know I love this man and if this is my only option then so be it... although there are other options - moving to UK being one of them but he cant legally...so if we are not going to break any laws I have to do this.... I wished it was simpler - but whatever it takes you know...

Thanks for your input x


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, you'll be better off with an 'inmigrante familial' visa as the spouse of a citizen and his dependent. As such, your financial requirements will be less, if any at all, and you may apply for either 'inmigrado' or naturalization after only two years, instead of five.


----------

